
Make Data Analysis Great Again: Millions of Bots in Trump's Twitter Account - Perados
https://thetravelinghacker.io/posts/5
======
Regardsyjc
Thanks for sharing and can't wait to see the technical article. I didn't know
the Twitter API provided this much data.

~~~
Perados
Thank you so much! I will try to publish the technical article this week!

